# New M&P -- these won't be cheap



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

The stock trigger (4.5lbs) and adjustable reset are NICE!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy Like!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just ordered myself one 5" 9mm model. Shipped this afternoon, should have it Tuesday along with a 6.5" 500 mag. Cost was only $657 for the M&P. One of the benefits of being an FFL. Was actually surprised I found one so quickly.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't shoot competitively, so I'm not a big fan of ported guns... but it's an M&P and it is purdy, I'll give it that.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I saw a lot of people on the range really befuddled as to how to take the safety off their Smith and Wesson pistols on a number of occasions. They were much slower than the rest of the line. Maybe they just didn't know or had a medical condition that precluded rapid employment of the pistol on demand. Love Smith and Wesson revolvers though.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> I saw a lot of people on the range really befuddled as to how to take the safety off their Smith and Wesson pistols on a number of occasions. They were much slower than the rest of the line. Maybe they just didn't know or had a medical condition that precluded rapid employment of the pistol on demand. Love Smith and Wesson revolvers though.


 They make them without safeties. Why buy one with a mag safety, or any other safety. Unless you live in a state that they are required.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I shot Just Sayin's M&P the last time I was in Memphis (a couple months ago). I liked it a lot! I would definitely not mind owning one. But there are a few others queued up in front of it at the moment though.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

you cant buy m&p here in ca anymore. i will move and buy one.

I think I need time alone after watching that video. me thinks that's the sexiest thing I seen in a long time. yes. me love you long time, performance center m&P.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im gonna miss work for a week cause im jerking off to this beauty. oh man!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

shotlady said:


> im gonna miss work for a week cause im jerking off to this beauty. oh man!


ShotLady -

You really need to post on that poetry thread. You really have a way with words! 

BTW: Is San Diego workable to meet halfway for supper? I have a gig coming up there in the next few weeks. If workable, I'll PM the dates and particulars.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We were testing the M&P as a replacement for our H&K USP .45 service weapons. There were so many FTF/FTE failures (all magazine related) that our Chief moved past it. I loved the full size .45. I didn't like the compact though. This one is just sweet! I love ported handguns.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

heck ya, Inor! I can hit that on a Saturday... shit ya! let me know and ill be there. ya bringing Mrs Inor? Id love to meet her too!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> We were testing the M&P as a replacement for our H&K USP .45 service weapons. There were so many FTF/FTE failures (all magazine related) that our Chief moved past it. I loved the full size .45. I didn't like the compact though. This one is just sweet! I love ported handguns.


 hmmn I wonder ifn you polish the feed ramp that would help. I have heard of that happening with the 40 to 9 conversion ifn you just get the conversion barrel with out an ejection port something. now the mags you suspect- these would take a standard mag- ya? I see they are 823 or something like that online. import through singleshot exemption- I have until jan to do that then change it back to be what its spose to be- hey I don't make the laws- I just follow them- OTD its be about 1600 here in ca. I think im gonna die. I wonter to get the pro 5inch or the 4.25 in. im getting one- do I wait till may when I get to Colorado springs or do I pop on one now?

when you went fullsize 45 was that the 5 or 4.25? the regular m&p 45 I wasn't keen on and found the springfield xd45 5inch tac model to be a really sweet piece! less flip than my fs m&p9.

how does one beat the H&K?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

shotlady said:


> hmmn I wonder ifn you polish the feed ramp that would help.


I'm confused. Are we really polishing a feed ramp or is this more of Shot Lady's poetry about how she's going to be missing work? ;-)


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We are parting ways with Heckler and Koch because of what our administration claims is terrible customer service since we transitioned away from Beretta. I love my H&K and, if they offer to sell them to the Officers, will buy it. We tested the XD, The M&P and now we are testing the Beretta .40 and at some point an FN .45. Two huge omissions from their list imo are the Sig Sauer P229 (One of my mostess and specialest favorites!) and the Glock. They don't like the Glock because they think it is unsafe (who knows?) and have ruled it out as well.I don't know why they aren't considering Sig Sauer. Perhaps it is because of a lapse in QC that company has experienced lately.

We tested the M&P compact and full size. We currently have that same choice in the USP.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

very nice. that's too bad about customer service. my berretas operate flawlessly. I have never had to contact customer service. m&p plays ****-**** games. they are an excellent choice because of the changeable backstrap sizes. and if you go to gungoddess.com they have lotsa neat stuff to customize yer m&p I like the American flag backstrap. in sml pls.  im disappointed to learn about sigs customer service. I don't have their pistols. bit I did catch the signess and love their rifles. my sig rifles operate flawlessly I have never had to contact them!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> I'm confused. Are we really polishing a feed ramp or is this more of Shot Lady's poetry about how she's going to be missing work? ;-)


 my buddy is a gunsmith. I trade him ammo for work. he did the feed ramp polish on my rugers and man they sure do run nicely!- nothing to miss work & jerk off to though  hahaha


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

when people start to miss work to jerk off to guns.... All is right in the world!!!::clapping::

I have the same XD45 Tac and yes it is Awesome... my most accurate handgun


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i sure do like the tac xd45! it's a nice shooting piece!

man im drooling for this m&p performance center piece!


----------

